# OJ Mayo out for season after breaking ankle on stairs



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> MILWAUKEE -- The Milwaukee Bucks have lost guard O.J. Mayo for the rest of the season after he broke his right ankle Thursday morning going down a set of stairs at his home.
> 
> General manager John Hammond said Mayo fractured his ankle after he "accidentally tripped descending his stairs."
> 
> Mayo averaged 7.8 points, 2.6 rebounds, 2.9 assists and 1.17 steals in 26.6 minutes during 41 games this season for the Bucks, who are last in the Central Division with a record of 27-38.


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/14946050/oj-mayo-milwaukee-bucks-season-breaking-ankle-stairs


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

MCW and OJ both down. Looks like the Point Giannis experiment is no longer just an experiment, since Ennis is really the only other guy who can play the position.


----------

